
Ask HN: What do you need help with in your side project or startup right now? - cronjobma
What is it that you need help with. Let me or someone else point you in the right direction or solve it for you.
======
pretzelhands
I've made my new year's incentive to grow a tiny service to at least 50$ MRR
and publically document it.

My current problem is that I need a problem to solve. What do people actually
require? What sort of value can I provide?

